# Songs that bring you back to a different/better place and time



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

This song always does it for me, despite the fact that I only spent eight years of my life living in the country.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

My dad LOVES Johnny Cash. All caps because that's how much he loved Johnny. He'd pick up the broom and pretend he was playing the guitar, and roared along for "MY NAME IS SUE! HOW DO YOU DO!!?"


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


>



I love that song. Always have. Very evocative.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


>



That can't possibly be a better place and time.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2018)

Fleetwood Mac's "Hold me" is a song like that.  I first heard it when I was dating my high school girlfriend, and I really liked the song. 

Then, I shipped off to boot camp, and my reality changed forever.  But, while I was in boot camp, a really cool thing happened.  During Work Week, I was assigned to the galley for cleanup and dish duty.  And, every afternoon, it seemed like it always happened just as I had time to stop for a break, that song would come on, and I wouldn't be homesick or wondering what I'd just done to myself.  I was able to lose myself in the song for a bit, and then the rest of my day was just a bit brighter from having listened to the song.  Yeah, it's one of my main comfort songs.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Good memory; my parents showing us how it's done (not in this video, lol.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Okay, back to a time when I was young and single........


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


>



Dude. No. I'm looking for a better place and time, not a permanent state of being.

I know how men are.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey, Witchit, at least I gave you a good song and told you the reason it was my comfort song.

And.................like I said.................it was the strangest thing, because I never took breaks at the same time, so it wasn't like it was programmed to play a certain time each day, but somehow, whenever I got a chance to take a break, it would come on.  It was almost like it was a Higher Power looking out for me and telling me to take it easy on myself. 

That song actually helped me get through boot camp.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey, Witchit, at least I gave you a good song and told you the reason it was my comfort song.
> 
> And.................like I said.................it was the strangest thing, because I never took breaks at the same time, so it wasn't like it was programmed to play a certain time each day, but somehow, whenever I got a chance to take a break, it would come on.  It was almost like it was a Higher Power looking out for me and telling me to take it easy on myself.
> 
> That song actually helped me get through boot camp.



That's why I marked it a winner.

Know what got me through boot camp? Knowing if I failed, I'd be going through boot camp again.

Favorite song from boot camp.


I slow-danced it with my drill sergeant, roflololol!!


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey, Witchit, at least I gave you a good song and told you the reason it was my comfort song.
> 
> And.................like I said.................it was the strangest thing, because I never took breaks at the same time, so it wasn't like it was programmed to play a certain time each day, but somehow, whenever I got a chance to take a break, it would come on.  It was almost like it was a Higher Power looking out for me and telling me to take it easy on myself.
> 
> That song actually helped me get through boot camp.



You ever have that thing happen when a song is playing in your head a matter of minutes BEFORE you hear it on the radio?


----------



## depotoo (Apr 24, 2018)

One of Daddy’s favorite songs.  He used to sing it in the car


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I guess you've never been to Pattaya.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2018)

because i took a 17 yr old to the alter , waaaay back>
~S~


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

depotoo said:


> One of Daddy’s favorite songs.  He used to sing it in the car





sparky said:


> because i took a 17 yr old to the alter , waaaay back>
> ~S~



Forever, or starter marriage.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Nope! Also;


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Forever, or starter marriage.



Alas, we grew up and grew apart Witchit  

but i've no regrets, i'm sure you know how us christian boys can be 

~S~


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

sparky said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Forever, or starter marriage.
> ...



I do.  

Which is why the next song is dedicated to Ted, the Christian boy from Missouri who was one of the best kissers I ever had the pleasure of knowing (just not in the Biblical sense.)


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2018)

Back when we had to hunt for our food, one special Christmas.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


hhhhhhwha? That song takes me back to a very happy time. Helmet & Primus at the Live Oak Civic Center 1996...


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

My husband said this was his song about me.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

And this was my song for him.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Song I played into dust back in 7th grade.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

.... What is a "store-bought woman," anyway??


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2018)

for a childhood friend who saw a little rain & passed a few years ago

i think of him everytime i play it out in the band>>


~S~


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

sparky said:


> for a childhood friend who saw a little rain & passed a few years ago
> 
> i think of him everytime i play it out in the band>>
> 
> ...



I need a 'not like' 'sad' button.

This is the song I can't listen to without thinking of my little sister who passed.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2018)

Sorry, we grow old, and a lot of people we love leaves us Witchit , music takes me back in my mind and heart , i could close my eyes and hear them , feel their presence with some tunes we shared , so bittersweet,eh?

~S~


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

sparky said:


> Sorry, we grow old, and a lot of people we love leaves us Witchit , music takes me back in my mind and heart , i could close my eyes and hear them , feel their presence with some tunes we shared , so bittersweet,eh?
> 
> ~S~



Truly. Speaking of which, this truly reflects my grandparents. They married later (she was a spinster, at 29) and he was a traveling salesman.

Unfortunately, he predeceased her by many years, and she mourned him forever. Once she went into a nursing home, every time a man entered the dining room, she'd brighten up and wave. "Oh, there's daddy now."


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> This song always does it for me, despite the fact that I only spent eight years of my life living in the country.


Need a STFU icon to select..Ty..Don't mention it...


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > This song always does it for me, despite the fact that I only spent eight years of my life living in the country.
> ...



Shoo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2018)

This takes me back to my first girlfriend...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't reminisce, it's a bad habit...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2018)

This takes me back to the first time I got drunk...


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I don't reminisce, it's a bad habit...



Not a problem. So there's really no reason for you to be posting in this thread, right?

Right.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I don't reminisce, it's a bad habit...


Got some skeletons in the closet?


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> This takes me back to the first time I got drunk...



If you can remember the first time you got drunk, you did it wrong!!!



First time I remember drunk dancing with a total stranger;


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't reminisce, it's a bad habit...
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2018)

This takes me back to the first time I got high...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> If you can remember the first time you got drunk, you did it wrong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> First time I remember drunk dancing with a total stranger;


How can you possibly forget two hot women completely undressing you and throwing you in a cold shower just to stop you from projectile vomiting on everyone?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2018)

The second time I got high...


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > If you can remember the first time you got drunk, you did it wrong!!!
> ...



Fine, you win.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


>



Where does it take you back to?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The early 90's.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 24, 2018)

For the past few days, I've been listening to this highly under rated act in country music and in my opinion, this video from them couldn't be anymore precious. 


God bless you and the two members who are still here always!!!

Holly

P.S. That song went to radio the year that I turned 14.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

This song is for my mister, he has the same accent as these guys, northern England.


Also, the lead reminds me a bit of Tony Bennett.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

And I lived this song for a couple decades.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


>



I've never heard Blake Shelton. What a way to get introduced.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> This song is for my mister, he has the same accent as these guys, northern England.
> 
> 
> Also, the lead reminds me a bit of Tony Bennett.


Love this band, I have tix to see them. Tony Bennett though?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Simpler time where kids could disappear all day and parents didnt worry, Grandma had AC,,,we had the sears box fan .......lot less civic self righteous do gooderism too that's ruining day to day life


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > This song is for my mister, he has the same accent as these guys, northern England.
> ...



Hard to explain, just an impression I had the first 48 times I listened. Jealous on the tickets front! What's your favorite song by them?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Some 90's country that reminds me of great times


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Who I would love to go see but could never afford the tickets ($150 per, last I saw) - this song is just perfection on the 'friend crush' front.

Listen to the opening.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2018)

Dad never had a new car, least not that I know of, car of choice though was a Rambler....til he couldn't get em anymore, Gone every morning by 5am, not home until 7pm


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Besides the one you posted:
also


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Dad never had a new car, least not that I know of, car of choice though was a Rambler....til he couldn't get em anymore, Gone every morning by 5am, not home unti 7pm



My dad was raised dirt poor, and promised himself someday he'd have a Cadillac. He did that, then got a Lincoln. 

Sometimes I think he's never forgotten how far he came.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Loved both, Lightning one more so though. His voice though. /sigh


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 24, 2018)

Wore out this entire album. I used to sit in the living room as a kid with headphones on while everyone else watched tv or did whatever, I was listening to this and a few others on 8-track over and over.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Not enough 80s tunes in this thread. I was very young then but remember the songs from listening to the radio in the car while my dad drove me to the BMX tracks. The obvious one is Toto Africa so I'm gonna skip that and post these that I remember instead.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Wore out this entire album.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 24, 2018)

Another 8-track that was played too many times to remember.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Wore out this entire album.



I did the same with Neil Diamond, and my sister did with Carole King. We're only thirteen months apart, and we STILL hate each other's chosen artist of the time.

I can't even bring myself to share a Carole King song here.

So on another note, between ages 18-22 are pretty much a drunken blur. This is the song I played every single time we went to the Skyway Bar & Lounge, downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Wore out this entire album.
> ...



Yeah the sibling rivalries and fights over the stereo, remember it well. My sister was all in with the Partridge Family. Uhhhg. 

Baker Street by Jerry Rafferty is a must listen masterpiece!


----------



## Windparadox (Apr 24, 2018)

`
`
​


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Reminds me of a gf. Around the time this song was popular grunge and alternative took off and hair metal was history overnight.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

90s pop song that reminds me of another gf. Yes I love the 90's lol


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

My first love would teasingly sing along at me "Wish you could come, but I don't need no woman taggin along."


----------



## Witchit (Apr 24, 2018)

And my baby daddy said this was my song;


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

More 90's pop stuff


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2018)

Who posted the 2 live? This here is the 1st, I think,


I think this was the next was "Hey we want some pussy" Correct me if I'm wrong. I may have the order mixed up, but those are the 1st 2.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Can't forget the great rap from the 90's
The Notorious B.I.G. - "Big Poppa"


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


>


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)

Yeah, when this song was on the radio, I went to the movies with a couple of twins. They beat the videogame at the theater and the people gave us all the popcorn. Which made me sick.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 25, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


>



rofl, I'd forgotten about that! I usually (aside from Saturday Night Fever) remember him dancing with Uma Thurman.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


>


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Wore out this entire album.



Love that song


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2018)

Man can they do this good !!!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Man can they do this good !!!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)

PS: The one dude has a sweet mullet!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2018)

Prince was a helluva entertainer.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Prince was a helluva entertainer.


Mega talented


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)

Bonus:


----------



## Witchit (Apr 25, 2018)

I heard this song the morning of my maternal grandmother's funeral and just came completely undone.

Mostly because of the thoughts onscreen.

The old man, specifically.


----------



## westwall (Apr 25, 2018)

These two songs do it for me.  I spent a few months sailing a Cal 40 around the Mariana Islands and these songs bring those memories back.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 25, 2018)

westwall said:


> These two songs do it for me.  I spent a few months sailing a Cal 40 around the Mariana Islands and these songs bring those memories back.



Classics.

This one gets me, always has.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Apr 25, 2018)

Witchit said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > These two songs do it for me.  I spent a few months sailing a Cal 40 around the Mariana Islands and these songs bring those memories back.
> ...







Yeah, but that's a sad, sad song.  I only listen to it now when I want to get maudlin.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

Witchit said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Witchit, at least I gave you a good song and told you the reason it was my comfort song.
> ...



Yes, I have actually.  It's a mild form of telepathy.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

Here are two songs that I would play as soon as I walked into the Oceanview Inn at Norfolk VA (at least until they developed the area and leveled the place the bar was at and  built houses).  

I did it so that my friends would know I'd gotten there.



Had an awful lot of fun there, as well as dated a lot of women I met there.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 25, 2018)

A moment in time.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> A moment in time.



One of my favorite songs.  Kim Carnes has that husky, raspy voice that I really like. 

Here's another good one from her.


----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

so many great tunes....


----------



## Witchit (Apr 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I do as well.

And in reverse form, this is a song I deeply empathize with but only discovered a year or two ago. I then listened to many more of their songs, and have a complete crush on the lead singer. I don't know his name, I just crush.

Ooh. I can ask the gang at large here. at 2:45 - who does he sound like?! Because the voice is so familiar, but I cannot identify.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 25, 2018)

And being raised as a good Christian girl, these two songs were ... interesting.


----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

one of the many hack bands i wuz in, that takes me back

~S~


----------



## Witchit (Apr 25, 2018)

sparky said:


> one of the many hack bands i wuz in, that takes me back
> 
> ~S~



I tried to IM you to ask about the band but am not allowed.


----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

Witchit said:


> I tried to IM you to ask about the band but am not allowed.



I 'm a little slow with it all here too Witchit , but ask away in this thread if you'd like  ~S~


----------



## Witchit (Apr 25, 2018)

sparky said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to IM you to ask about the band but am not allowed.
> ...



All I said was awesome voice on the lead, why do you call it a hack band, and which one are you?


----------



## deanrd (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm the dude in the _gay _shirt, bass player Witchit 

That's my bud Mase (vocalist) , he & I are off in another venture together ,doing the classic rock / country gig

It's a lotta fun , 'specially when we make folks dance, there's this cyclical energy loop going on, the more they dance the more we get into it

and some of those oldies (_well i guess that's what they call 'em now_) are near and dear to folks

we did unchained melody once , and had a number of old timers all over us , telling us stories , etc....a few old birds were actually in tears...

music is such a _salve _y'know , like any art it's all about the _emotions_ it stirs up....

anywho....Bobby Hatfield, back in the blue eyed soul era......great stuff....



~S~


----------



## deanrd (Apr 25, 2018)

Ann Margret is so fine.

But Bobby Rydell?  Who knew a skinny twerp could be so cool?


----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

From my wayback machine....
https://i.imgur.com/dU3bkLk.jpg
which goes w/>>>
~S~


----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Ann Margret is so fine



She's aged rather well too.....


~S~


----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

Gawd i miss go go girls , call me a _dawg_ but it was one of those things that made me glad God made me a man......guess who's on axe?...>>


~S~


----------



## sparky (Apr 25, 2018)

one for that city time we've all done.....


~S~


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 26, 2018)

I lived this one.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 26, 2018)

Witchit said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Great song. At 2:45 maybe Roy Orbison. And have you heard the Haley Reinhart version. Incredible.


I remember listening to this playing the board game TwixT in summer school. Funny how a song freezes a moment in your head.


----------



## sparky (Apr 26, 2018)

I had this '62 Chevy,  with an 8 track player.....cops chased us all around back when .....played a lotta BB's ......this lady brings a country twang to one of their better ballads....


~S~


----------



## Witchit (Apr 26, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Hadn't heard Reinhart, but she is amazing.

At my age, this is the song that totally hits it out of the ballpark for reflecting my sentiments exactly.


----------



## sparky (Apr 26, 2018)

on that note......


~S~


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 26, 2018)

This is one of my favorite songs to ride a bicycle to...................


----------



## sparky (Apr 26, 2018)

mine>>>

~S~


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 28, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> This is one of my favorite songs to ride a bicycle to...................



This is my fave song to ride a bicycle to. I try to make it a point to pass at least 2 dykes in Spandex every time. Record is 4..Has been done several times. I don't play.  This song helps.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 28, 2018)

The best summer ever! God bless Def Leppard for keeping their drummer on despite only having 1 arm.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 28, 2018)

sparky said:


> because i took a 17 yr old to the alter , waaaay back>
> ~S~


Back to the days when romance was still in the air! I am over it now!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 28, 2018)

This is just a cool song that somehow manages to put me in a good mood.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Indeependent (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You must be *really* young!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


It's all relative........


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Won Hit Wundrr!


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2018)

Popular when I was Good Humor man and reminds me of the rainy days.


The Doors- Riders on the Storm


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2018)

Best thread Boop ever has, or will start.




David Gilmour's rail against the UK leftist indoctrination system. BTW, I do believe this is from 1979.

I remember hearing it, while hanging out with some kids on a bus after a track meet.


Where I disagree, is that corporal punishment is sometimes necessary.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Tell me who sings that song, fatass.

I know it by the 1st word. Never even heard it before, but I know who it is. An American man, definitely.


----------

